# White/Clear Flying Bugs When Mowing



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

When mowing my new grass that was seeded this fall there are a lot of white flying bugs that scatter when I get close with the mower. They almost look a little clear.

From what I looked up it seems like it's whiteflies, but it sounded like they were more likely on plants than grass. The only other thing it looked it could be was adult sod webworms. But they don't really look beige.

Any good recommendations to get rid of them? It would need to not harm relatively new grass.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Good morning!

I did a "Search" within the Cool Season Lawns forums for "flies" and it was fruitful: https://thelawnforum.com/search.php?keywords=Flies

And although I'm not sure how far from Detroit Grand Rapids you are, "as the flies fly" :lol: this thread specifically (read the article first post! :thumbup: : "*Crane flies, Tons of ' Em*"

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6532&p=341800&hilit=Flies#p341800

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/look_out_for_european_crane_flies_and_turf_damage_in_october_around_grand_r

In all honesty, with a lawn your size (I am envious! :thumbup: ) I'd consider ordering some beneficial nematodes today, applying them when they arrive first of next week and be done with whatever larvae results from the eggs that are undoubtedly being laid by those flies (they're not hovering over your lawn to admire it! :lol:

Best o' success! (Cooler temp seasons are best time to apply beneficial nematodes, they like it damp, cool and dark to do their business if seek and destroy soil borne turf destroying larvae!)

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes
(A "$5 Off" first order coupon popped up but, like a dolt I reflexively deleted it so, be prepared)


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks, I did a search but didn't think they were Crane flies. I was able to get some good pictures this morning. These things are tiny.







I haven't really noticed any damage to the grass, but it seems like my top growth is kinda slow. I've been spoon feeding urea weekly per the Reno guide all fall and new grass has never really gotten very tall. So when I noticed all these little bugs flying up when I mowed I wondered if they were bad for the grass.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

If they pose little to no issue then killing them might also kill essential insects like pollinators (bees, butterflies, etc.). If they do pose a threat then I might look at introducing a natural predator (lady bugs or spiders?) into the environment.


----------



## jaygrizzle (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah I'm just not sure what they are so I just wanted to try and identify them before doing anything.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

That one photo looks practically like an immature grasshopper!

(Your grass looks HEALTHy! :thumbup:


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

jaygrizzle said:


> Thanks, I did a search but didn't think they were Crane flies. I was able to get some good pictures this morning. These things are tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos! 
I have these too. 
I'm in central Ohio. 
Only reason I didn't post about them is I couldn't get a good photo!
Regardless of if they cause damage or not, I'd like to find out what they are. I see swarms and swarms of them whenever I'm in the yard. 
Thanks!


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

You're photos are amazing.

Check out this article, here is the tagline from the top: _"When I mow my lawn or walk across it I see hundreds of little green bugs jumping out of the grass. What are they? Should I be concerned?"_

http://www.greenbladewinnipeg.ca/leafhoppers/


----------

